# شرح وظائف الكيبورد, التشكيل للحروف الشدة والسكون والتنوين



## kadega (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

يارب تنال اعجبكم





لتشكيل عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح:-
1-لوضع الشدة ..... (shift + ذ )
2-لوضع السكون ..... ( shift + ء )
3-لوضع الفتحة ....... ( shift + ض )
4-لوضع تنوين الفتح ....... ( shift + ص )
5-لوضع الضم ....... ( shift + ث )
6-لوضع تنوين الضم ....... ( shift + ق )
7-لوضع الكسر ........ ( shift + ش )
8-لوضع تنوين الكسر ........ ( shift + س )

_______________________
وظائف أزرار لوحة المفاتيحبالترتيب:-
________________________
1-(Esc)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحةالمفاتيح أثنين: الوظيفة الأولى
و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت... حيث أنه يوقف تحميلالصفحة
التى أردت فتحها . و الوظيفة الثانية و هى خاصة بالأكسبلورار ....
حيث أنه يمكن من الخروج من بعض العمليات
التى تقوم بها على جهازالكمبيوتر.

2-(F1)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح
هى فتح ملف ال (HELP) . و مع الأسف (99.9%)
من مستخدمى الكمبيوتر يخافون فتح هذا الملف
لأنهم يملون القراءه . حاجة غريبة !!!!
و على فكرة هذا الملف يحوى جميعأستخدامات
الويندوز من الألف حتى الياء .

3-(F2)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فىلوحة المفاتيح هى
تغيير اسم أى ملف ، أو فولد ، أو درايف .
و بأختصار شديدبدل ما تعمل كليك يمين ،
و تضغط على (rename) ... فهذا الزر يسهل الأمر عليك ياباشا
. أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفةهى أنك و أنت بتغير نسخة الويندوز من الدوس ،
فبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهرلك شاشة ال (MENU).

4-(F3)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى
أظهارلوحة البحث عن الملفات .... الله.. حاجة سريعة !!!
بدل ما تضغط على قائمة (START) ، ثم (SEARCH) ، ثم (FILES OR FOLDERS) ... يا خبر أبيض !!!
هو الواحدلسه هيضغط على كل هذه الأزار ....
و هذه هى فائدة لوحة المفاتيح .. توفير الوقت .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هىبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر
فتظهر لك شاشة ال (VIEW) .. أى خدمة .

5-(F4)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى أنك
عندما تضغط على أيقونة (MY COMPUTER)
الموجودة على الديسكتوب ، ثم تضغط على (VIEW)
الموجودة فى أعلى اليسار ، وبعد أن تضغط عليها
ستنزل لك قائمة ... ففى بداية هذه القائمة
ستجد الكلمة (TOOLBARS) ، و تخرج منها قائمة أخرى ..
. و فى هذه القائمة ستجد الكلمة (ADDRESS BAR) ..
. فأذا ضغطت عليها ، فستجدها ظهرت لك فى صفحة الأكسبلورار،
و هى بأختصار الخانة البيضاء التى تكتب فيها اسم الموقع
الذى تريد أن تذهبأليه ، و على يمين هذه الخانة البيضاء الطويلة
ستجد زر يسمى (GO) ..
وفائدة هذا الزر هى أنك بعد كتابة اسم الموقع
فبمجرد الضغط عليه ، فأنك بهذاتعطى أمر بالذهاب
الى الموقع الذى كتبته ، و وظيفة الزر الذى نتحدث عنه
منذالبداية ، و هى أنك بمجرد الضغط عليه
فيفتح لك الخانة البيضاء
و ترى قائمةتنزل منها أسماء المواقع التى دخلتها من قبل .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، وهى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشةال (EDIT) .

6-(F5)= و لهذا الزر وظائف متعددة ، و هى كالتالى: الوظيفةالأولى و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت ... و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تعيدتحميل أو فتح صفحة النت مرة أخرى . الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ... وهى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا كأنك بتعمل (*******) للكمبيوتر. الوظيفةالثالثة و هى متعلقة بالدوس أو (D.O.S) ... و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزرفتظهر لك شاشة ال (COPY) لكى تحدد منها كيف ستكون أختيارات النسخ عن طريق شاشةالدوس ،
و على فكرة أنا دائماً بعمل ال (COPY) و ال (CUT) من خلال الدوس ، وهذا لسرعته الرهيبة فى النقل و الحفاظ على كفاءة الويندوز.

7-(F6)= و لهذاالزر وظيفتين: الوظيفة الأولى و متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، و هى وظيفة لذيذة و غريبةجداً ، و أنا متأكد أنه لا يعلمها ألا القليل من مستخدمى عالم الكمبيوتر ... و هىأنك عندما تشير بالماوس على مثلاً ملف (NOTEPAD) فمن المؤكد أنه يجعل الملف مظلل ،و هنا تأتى روعة زر ال (F6) ... و هى أنك حتى و لو ظللت مائة ملف أو فولدر فبمجردالضغط عليه ، فأنه يزيل هذا التظليل بالكامل ... و جربوها .. جميلة !!! و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و فائدة هذا الزر فى الدوس تنقسم الى قسمين.. القسمالأول
هو أنك يمكنك عمل (RENAME) لأى ملف ، و القسم الثانى هو أنك يمكنك عمل (MOVE) أيضاً لأى ملف أو أى شئ .

8-(F7)= و مع الأسف ليس له فائدة تستحقالأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوس و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذاالزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (MK DIR) ، و هذه الخاصية طبعاً مهمة .

9-(F8)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (DELETE) .

10-(F9)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (PULL DN) .

11-(F10)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك تخرج من الشاشة الزرقاء التى تقوم بعمل أغلبعمليات الدوس من خلالها ، بأختصار فهى تساوى معنى كلمة (QUIT): أى خروج .... أىخدمة . أما وظيفة الزر (Fn) فهو يستخدم فى بعض البرامج ، و أعتقد أنه ليس مفيد ... و أن كان وظيفة الزر (Fn) تأتى فى أستخدامات ال (EXCEL) و ال (ACCESS)
و كلحاجة فى وقتها ...

12-(F11)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هى عمل حفظ لأى ملف ..
مثلاً الوورد ، أو النوتباد . و بأختصار فهو يساوى كلمة (SAVE) .

13-(F12)= و وظيفة هذا الزر بأختصار تساوى كلمة (SAVE AS) .

14-(PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ)= و هى أنك مثلاً و أنت واقف على الديسكتوب ، وبمجرد أنك تضغط على هذا الزر ، و تضغط على قائمة (START) ثم (PROGRAMS) ثم (ACCESSORIES) ثم (PAINT) ... فستجد هذا البرنامج الخاص بالرسم ... فما عليك ألا أنتضغط على زر (EDIT) الموجود أعلى اليسار ، ثم (PASTE) ، و ستجد أن شاشة الديسكتوبالتى كنت واقف عليها قد طبعت فى البرنامج ، و يمكنك بعد ذلك الضغط على زر (FILE) ثم
(SAVE AS) ، و أكتب أى أسم للصورة ،
و لا تنسى أن تحفظ الصورة بهذا الأمتداد (JPEG) و ذلك لأن هذا الأمتداد ترجع فائدته فى أنه يضغط الصورة الى أصغر حجم . وهيص يا عم .... أى خدمة.

15-(Esc+cool.gif= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فىعقلى بلاقى حاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هوأنك عندما تضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك سترجع الى الوراءكلمة واحدة .

16-(Esc+f)= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فى عقلى بلاقىحاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هو أنك عندماتضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك ستتقدم الى الأمام كلمة واحدة . والأمانة تحتم على أننى أذا كنت أعلم شئ و تجاهلته بالنسبة لكم فهذا يكون مخالفلتعاليم دين الأسلام .... و أى خدمة .

17-(PAUSE/BREAK)= و الوظيفة كالتالى ...
و أنت بتضغط على زر ال (POWER) لكى تفتح الكمبيوتر طبعاً بتظهر لك شاشةسوداء فيها ال (CD-ROM) و ال (HARD DRIVE) و أمكانيات ال(CPU) ... المهم .. بمجردالضغط على زر ال (PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ) فأنه يوقف الشاشة ، و بهذا يمكنك قرائةمحتويات جهازك بسهولة و براحتك . و لكى تجعل الكمبيوتر يكمل التحميل للدخول علىالويندوز ،
فما عليك ألا أن تضغط على زر (ENTER)
و هتدخل على الويندوز منغير أى قلق .

18-(INSERT)= و لهذا الزر وظيفتين ...
الوظيفة الأولى وسأشرحها مع وظيفة أخرى. و الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و تأتى عندماتريد أن تنسخ ملفين فى الدوس و تريد تحديد الملفين .. فما عليك ألا أن تقف علىالملف و تضغط هذا الزر ،
ثم تقف على الملف الثانى و تضغط أيضاً هذا الزر .

19-(HOME)= للذهاب الى أعلى الصفحة مرة واحدة .

20-(END)= للذهابالى أسفل الصفحة مرة واحدة .

21-(PAGEUP)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدم للأتجاهالى أعلى الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

22-(PAGEDOWN)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدمللأتجاه الى أسفل الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

23-(NUM LOCK)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هي تشغيل و أغلاق الجزء الموجود فى أقصى يمين لوحة التحكم .

24-(BACKSPACE)= لها وظيفتين .. الوظيفة الأولى و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، فعلى سبيل المثال فىبرنامج الوورد عندما تضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تزيل به الحروف . و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت أكسبلورار ، و وظيفتها تحدث بمجرد أن تضغط على هذاالزر فأنك بهذا تفتح الصفحة السابقة للصفحة التى أنت عليها الآن .

25-(علامةال PROPERTIES)= هذا الزر ستجده عند ثالث زر على يمين
الزر (SPACE) ، و وظيفتههى أنك بدل ما تعمل كليك يمين على (MY COMPUTER) و تضغط على (PROPERTIES) ، فهذاالزر يوفر عليك كل شئ . و له وظيفة أخرى و هى أنك أذا أشرت بالماوس على أى ملف،
و ضغطت على هذا الزر فأنه سيظهر لك محتويات الملف نفسه .

26-(علامةالويندوز)= و هذا الزر سيكون ثانى زر على يمين الزر (SPACE)
و وظيفة هذا الزرهى فتح قائمة (START) . و من الآن بدل ما أقول العبارة (علامة الويندوز) فسأقولالكلمة (WINDOWS) .. ماشى .

27-(TAB)= و هذا الزر له وظيفتين ... الوظيفةالأولى وهى
فى برنامج الوورد أو برنامج كتابة بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر؛ فأنهينتقل الى الأمام ثمانية أحرف . و الوظيفة الثانية هى أنه يتحول بين الخانات .

28-(windows+e)= لتشغيل ال (windows explorer) .

29-(windows+f)= لفتح لوحة البحث عن الملفات (files or folders) .

30-(windows+m)= لتنزيلجميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

31-(windows+r)= لفتح لوحة ال (run) .

32-(windows+d)= و هى أيضاً تستخدم
لتنزيل جميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

33-(windows+l)= للخروج من الويندوز .

34-(windows+p)= لفتح خصائص الطباعة .

35-(windows+c)= لفتح ال (control panel) .

36-(windows+k)= لمعرفة خصائص لوحة المفاتيح .

37-(windows+tab)= للتنقل بين العناويين بسهولة .

38-(windows+pause/break)= لأظهار خصائصالنظام ،
أو ال (system properties) .

39-(windows+shift+m)= لأعادةأظهار جميع اللوحات ا
لى نزلتهم على ال (taskbar) .

40-(windows+Ctrl+f)= للبحث عن أجهزة الكمبيوتر...
و ذلك أما عن طريق ال (network) ، أو ال (internet) .
و هى ما تسمى بــِ (remote access) .

41-(alt+printscreen/sys rq)= لتصوير الشاشة .

42-(alt+tab)= أمرمفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح
يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة .

43-(alt+f4)= لأغلاق أى نافذة .

44-(alt+Esc)= للتنقل بين النوافذ .... حركة جميلة جداً .

45-(alt+space+s)= تصغير أظهار النافذة .

46-(alt+d)= تستخدم هذه الطريقة للتظليل على الموقع المكتوب
فى ال (address bar) .. مهمة .

47-(alt+left arrow)= و هذه الطريقة ترجعك للصفحةالسابقة على الأنترنت .

48-(alt+right arrow)= و هذه الطريقة تنقلك للصفحةالتالية على الأنترنت .

-(alt+shift)= و هذه الطريقة تحول لغة الكتابة منالعربية الى الأنجليزية ،
و العكس . و على فكرة أنتم مش محتاجيين
أنكمتضغطوا على الزرين (alt+shift) الموجودين على اليسار ...
بالعكس كفاية جداً الىعلى اليمين للتحويل .. خلاص ... أى خدمة .

50-(alt)= هذا الزر بمفرده وبمجرد الضغط عليه ..
. فأنك تستطيع أن تفتح الأزرار الموجودة أعلى اليسار ،
وهى (file – edit –view – etc) ، و بعد أن تضغط على هذا الزر ؛
فأضغط علىالأتجاهات للتنقل بينهم .

51-(ctrl+a)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من التظليل
علىجميع الملفات الموجودة فى أى فولدر مرة واحدة .

52-(ctrl+c)= هذه الطريقةتمكنك من عمل نسخ لأى ملف .

53-(ctrl+x)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (cut) لأى شئ .

54-(ctrl+v)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (paste) لأى شئ .

55-(ctrl+Esc)= لفتح قائمة (start) .

56-(ctrl+s)= لعمل حفظ لأىملف (save) .

57-(ctrl+o)= لفتح ملف أو فولدر أو برنامج .

58-(ctrl+p)= لأعطاء أمر بالطباعة .

59-(ctrl+z)= للتراجع عن آخرأمر قمت به ، أو بمعنى أوضح و أدق (undo) .

60-(ctrl+cool.gif= لزيادة سمك الخط ،و هذا الأمر يستخدم فى برامج الكتابة ، و الحرف (cool.gif هذا أختصار للكلمة (bold) . أيضاً هذا الأمر يستخدم فى حالة الأنترنت .. و وظيفته هى ترفتح و ترتيب ال (favourites) .

61-(ctrl+u)= لوضع خط تحت العبارة التى تحددها أنت .

62-(ctrl+i)= لأمالة الخط .

63-(ctrl+h)= لفتح ملف ال (history) الموجود بالكمبيوتر .

64-(ctrl+d)= لأضافة موقع الى قائمة ال (favourite) .

65-(ctrl+n)= لفتح صفحة جديدة .

66-(ctrl+o)= لفتح موقع جديد .

67-(ctrl+r)= لأعادة تحميل الصفحة .

68-(ctrl+s)= لحفظ الصفحة التىتفتح أمامك .

69-(ctrl+w)= لأغلاق صفحة النت .

70-(ctrl+f4)= أيضاًلأغلاق الصفحة التى أمامك ، و لكنه لا يمكنه أغلاق برنامج ... عكس الأمر (alt+f4) الذى يغلق البرامج و أيضاً الصفحات


----------



## أميروعد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لك الشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## محمد الواثق (20 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايديك لك كل الشكر وفي انتظار كل ما هو جديد وما عندك من معلومات


----------



## alshtan (2 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## بنت ال وضاح (2 فبراير 2009)

*رائع*

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدااااااااااااا في هذا العلم الواسع
يارب تنال اعجبكم





لتشكيل عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح:-
1-لوضع الشدة ..... (shift + ذ )
2-لوضع السكون ..... ( shift + ء )
3-لوضع الفتحة ....... ( shift + ض )
4-لوضع تنوين الفتح ....... ( shift + ص )
5-لوضع الضم ....... ( shift + ث )
6-لوضع تنوين الضم ....... ( shift + ق )
7-لوضع الكسر ........ ( shift + ش )
8-لوضع تنوين الكسر ........ ( shift + س )

_______________________
وظائف أزرار لوحة المفاتيحبالترتيب:-
________________________
1-(Esc)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحةالمفاتيح أثنين: الوظيفة الأولى
و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت... حيث أنه يوقف تحميلالصفحة
التى أردت فتحها . و الوظيفة الثانية و هى خاصة بالأكسبلورار ....
حيث أنه يمكن من الخروج من بعض العمليات
التى تقوم بها على جهازالكمبيوتر.

2-(F1)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح
هى فتح ملف ال (HELP) . و مع الأسف (99.9%)
من مستخدمى الكمبيوتر يخافون فتح هذا الملف
لأنهم يملون القراءه . حاجة غريبة !!!!
و على فكرة هذا الملف يحوى جميعأستخدامات
الويندوز من الألف حتى الياء .

3-(F2)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فىلوحة المفاتيح هى
تغيير اسم أى ملف ، أو فولد ، أو درايف .
و بأختصار شديدبدل ما تعمل كليك يمين ،
و تضغط على (rename) ... فهذا الزر يسهل الأمر عليك ياباشا
. أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفةهى أنك و أنت بتغير نسخة الويندوز من الدوس ،
فبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهرلك شاشة ال (MENU).

4-(F3)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى
أظهارلوحة البحث عن الملفات .... الله.. حاجة سريعة !!!
بدل ما تضغط على قائمة (START) ، ثم (SEARCH) ، ثم (FILES OR FOLDERS) ... يا خبر أبيض !!!
هو الواحدلسه هيضغط على كل هذه الأزار ....
و هذه هى فائدة لوحة المفاتيح .. توفير الوقت .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هىبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر
فتظهر لك شاشة ال (VIEW) .. أى خدمة .

5-(F4)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى أنك
عندما تضغط على أيقونة (MY COMPUTER)
الموجودة على الديسكتوب ، ثم تضغط على (VIEW)
الموجودة فى أعلى اليسار ، وبعد أن تضغط عليها
ستنزل لك قائمة ... ففى بداية هذه القائمة
ستجد الكلمة (TOOLBARS) ، و تخرج منها قائمة أخرى ..
. و فى هذه القائمة ستجد الكلمة (ADDRESS BAR) ..
. فأذا ضغطت عليها ، فستجدها ظهرت لك فى صفحة الأكسبلورار،
و هى بأختصار الخانة البيضاء التى تكتب فيها اسم الموقع
الذى تريد أن تذهبأليه ، و على يمين هذه الخانة البيضاء الطويلة
ستجد زر يسمى (GO) ..
وفائدة هذا الزر هى أنك بعد كتابة اسم الموقع
فبمجرد الضغط عليه ، فأنك بهذاتعطى أمر بالذهاب
الى الموقع الذى كتبته ، و وظيفة الزر الذى نتحدث عنه
منذالبداية ، و هى أنك بمجرد الضغط عليه
فيفتح لك الخانة البيضاء
و ترى قائمةتنزل منها أسماء المواقع التى دخلتها من قبل .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، وهى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشةال (EDIT) .

6-(F5)= و لهذا الزر وظائف متعددة ، و هى كالتالى: الوظيفةالأولى و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت ... و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تعيدتحميل أو فتح صفحة النت مرة أخرى . الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ... وهى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا كأنك بتعمل (*******) للكمبيوتر. الوظيفةالثالثة و هى متعلقة بالدوس أو (D.O.S) ... و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزرفتظهر لك شاشة ال (COPY) لكى تحدد منها كيف ستكون أختيارات النسخ عن طريق شاشةالدوس ،
و على فكرة أنا دائماً بعمل ال (COPY) و ال (CUT) من خلال الدوس ، وهذا لسرعته الرهيبة فى النقل و الحفاظ على كفاءة الويندوز.

7-(F6)= و لهذاالزر وظيفتين: الوظيفة الأولى و متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، و هى وظيفة لذيذة و غريبةجداً ، و أنا متأكد أنه لا يعلمها ألا القليل من مستخدمى عالم الكمبيوتر ... و هىأنك عندما تشير بالماوس على مثلاً ملف (NOTEPAD) فمن المؤكد أنه يجعل الملف مظلل ،و هنا تأتى روعة زر ال (F6) ... و هى أنك حتى و لو ظللت مائة ملف أو فولدر فبمجردالضغط عليه ، فأنه يزيل هذا التظليل بالكامل ... و جربوها .. جميلة !!! و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و فائدة هذا الزر فى الدوس تنقسم الى قسمين.. القسمالأول
هو أنك يمكنك عمل (RENAME) لأى ملف ، و القسم الثانى هو أنك يمكنك عمل (MOVE) أيضاً لأى ملف أو أى شئ .

8-(F7)= و مع الأسف ليس له فائدة تستحقالأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوس و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذاالزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (MK DIR) ، و هذه الخاصية طبعاً مهمة .

9-(F8)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (DELETE) .

10-(F9)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (PULL DN) .

11-(F10)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك تخرج من الشاشة الزرقاء التى تقوم بعمل أغلبعمليات الدوس من خلالها ، بأختصار فهى تساوى معنى كلمة (QUIT): أى خروج .... أىخدمة . أما وظيفة الزر (Fn) فهو يستخدم فى بعض البرامج ، و أعتقد أنه ليس مفيد ... و أن كان وظيفة الزر (Fn) تأتى فى أستخدامات ال (EXCEL) و ال (ACCESS)
و كلحاجة فى وقتها ...

12-(F11)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هى عمل حفظ لأى ملف ..
مثلاً الوورد ، أو النوتباد . و بأختصار فهو يساوى كلمة (SAVE) .

13-(F12)= و وظيفة هذا الزر بأختصار تساوى كلمة (SAVE AS) .

14-(PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ)= و هى أنك مثلاً و أنت واقف على الديسكتوب ، وبمجرد أنك تضغط على هذا الزر ، و تضغط على قائمة (START) ثم (PROGRAMS) ثم (ACCESSORIES) ثم (PAINT) ... فستجد هذا البرنامج الخاص بالرسم ... فما عليك ألا أنتضغط على زر (EDIT) الموجود أعلى اليسار ، ثم (PASTE) ، و ستجد أن شاشة الديسكتوبالتى كنت واقف عليها قد طبعت فى البرنامج ، و يمكنك بعد ذلك الضغط على زر (FILE) ثم
(SAVE AS) ، و أكتب أى أسم للصورة ،
و لا تنسى أن تحفظ الصورة بهذا الأمتداد (JPEG) و ذلك لأن هذا الأمتداد ترجع فائدته فى أنه يضغط الصورة الى أصغر حجم . وهيص يا عم .... أى خدمة.

15-(Esc+cool.gif= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فىعقلى بلاقى حاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هوأنك عندما تضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك سترجع الى الوراءكلمة واحدة .

16-(Esc+f)= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فى عقلى بلاقىحاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هو أنك عندماتضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك ستتقدم الى الأمام كلمة واحدة . والأمانة تحتم على أننى أذا كنت أعلم شئ و تجاهلته بالنسبة لكم فهذا يكون مخالفلتعاليم دين الأسلام .... و أى خدمة .

17-(PAUSE/BREAK)= و الوظيفة كالتالى ...
و أنت بتضغط على زر ال (POWER) لكى تفتح الكمبيوتر طبعاً بتظهر لك شاشةسوداء فيها ال (CD-ROM) و ال (HARD DRIVE) و أمكانيات ال(CPU) ... المهم .. بمجردالضغط على زر ال (PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ) فأنه يوقف الشاشة ، و بهذا يمكنك قرائةمحتويات جهازك بسهولة و براحتك . و لكى تجعل الكمبيوتر يكمل التحميل للدخول علىالويندوز ،
فما عليك ألا أن تضغط على زر (ENTER)
و هتدخل على الويندوز منغير أى قلق .

18-(INSERT)= و لهذا الزر وظيفتين ...
الوظيفة الأولى وسأشرحها مع وظيفة أخرى. و الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و تأتى عندماتريد أن تنسخ ملفين فى الدوس و تريد تحديد الملفين .. فما عليك ألا أن تقف علىالملف و تضغط هذا الزر ،
ثم تقف على الملف الثانى و تضغط أيضاً هذا الزر .

19-(HOME)= للذهاب الى أعلى الصفحة مرة واحدة .

20-(END)= للذهابالى أسفل الصفحة مرة واحدة .

21-(PAGEUP)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدم للأتجاهالى أعلى الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

22-(PAGEDOWN)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدمللأتجاه الى أسفل الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

23-(NUM LOCK)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هي تشغيل و أغلاق الجزء الموجود فى أقصى يمين لوحة التحكم .

24-(BACKSPACE)= لها وظيفتين .. الوظيفة الأولى و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، فعلى سبيل المثال فىبرنامج الوورد عندما تضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تزيل به الحروف . و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت أكسبلورار ، و وظيفتها تحدث بمجرد أن تضغط على هذاالزر فأنك بهذا تفتح الصفحة السابقة للصفحة التى أنت عليها الآن .

25-(علامةال PROPERTIES)= هذا الزر ستجده عند ثالث زر على يمين
الزر (SPACE) ، و وظيفتههى أنك بدل ما تعمل كليك يمين على (MY COMPUTER) و تضغط على (PROPERTIES) ، فهذاالزر يوفر عليك كل شئ . و له وظيفة أخرى و هى أنك أذا أشرت بالماوس على أى ملف،
و ضغطت على هذا الزر فأنه سيظهر لك محتويات الملف نفسه .

26-(علامةالويندوز)= و هذا الزر سيكون ثانى زر على يمين الزر (SPACE)
و وظيفة هذا الزرهى فتح قائمة (START) . و من الآن بدل ما أقول العبارة (علامة الويندوز) فسأقولالكلمة (WINDOWS) .. ماشى .

27-(TAB)= و هذا الزر له وظيفتين ... الوظيفةالأولى وهى
فى برنامج الوورد أو برنامج كتابة بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر؛ فأنهينتقل الى الأمام ثمانية أحرف . و الوظيفة الثانية هى أنه يتحول بين الخانات .

28-(windows+e)= لتشغيل ال (windows explorer) .

29-(windows+f)= لفتح لوحة البحث عن الملفات (files or folders) .

30-(windows+m)= لتنزيلجميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

31-(windows+r)= لفتح لوحة ال (run) .

32-(windows+d)= و هى أيضاً تستخدم
لتنزيل جميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

33-(windows+l)= للخروج من الويندوز .

34-(windows+p)= لفتح خصائص الطباعة .

35-(windows+c)= لفتح ال (control panel) .

36-(windows+k)= لمعرفة خصائص لوحة المفاتيح .

37-(windows+tab)= للتنقل بين العناويين بسهولة .

38-(windows+pause/break)= لأظهار خصائصالنظام ،
أو ال (system properties) .

39-(windows+shift+m)= لأعادةأظهار جميع اللوحات ا
لى نزلتهم على ال (taskbar) .

40-(windows+Ctrl+f)= للبحث عن أجهزة الكمبيوتر...
و ذلك أما عن طريق ال (network) ، أو ال (internet) .
و هى ما تسمى بــِ (remote access) .

41-(alt+printscreen/sys rq)= لتصوير الشاشة .

42-(alt+tab)= أمرمفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح
يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة .

43-(alt+f4)= لأغلاق أى نافذة .

44-(alt+Esc)= للتنقل بين النوافذ .... حركة جميلة جداً .

45-(alt+space+s)= تصغير أظهار النافذة .

46-(alt+d)= تستخدم هذه الطريقة للتظليل على الموقع المكتوب
فى ال (address bar) .. مهمة .

47-(alt+left arrow)= و هذه الطريقة ترجعك للصفحةالسابقة على الأنترنت .

48-(alt+right arrow)= و هذه الطريقة تنقلك للصفحةالتالية على الأنترنت .

-(alt+shift)= و هذه الطريقة تحول لغة الكتابة منالعربية الى الأنجليزية ،
و العكس . و على فكرة أنتم مش محتاجيين
أنكمتضغطوا على الزرين (alt+shift) الموجودين على اليسار ...
بالعكس كفاية جداً الىعلى اليمين للتحويل .. خلاص ... أى خدمة .

50-(alt)= هذا الزر بمفرده وبمجرد الضغط عليه ..
. فأنك تستطيع أن تفتح الأزرار الموجودة أعلى اليسار ،
وهى (file – edit –view – etc) ، و بعد أن تضغط على هذا الزر ؛
فأضغط علىالأتجاهات للتنقل بينهم .

51-(ctrl+a)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من التظليل
علىجميع الملفات الموجودة فى أى فولدر مرة واحدة .

52-(ctrl+c)= هذه الطريقةتمكنك من عمل نسخ لأى ملف .

53-(ctrl+x)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (cut) لأى شئ .

54-(ctrl+v)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (paste) لأى شئ .

55-(ctrl+Esc)= لفتح قائمة (start) .

56-(ctrl+s)= لعمل حفظ لأىملف (save) .

57-(ctrl+o)= لفتح ملف أو فولدر أو برنامج .

58-(ctrl+p)= لأعطاء أمر بالطباعة .

59-(ctrl+z)= للتراجع عن آخرأمر قمت به ، أو بمعنى أوضح و أدق (undo) .

60-(ctrl+cool.gif= لزيادة سمك الخط ،و هذا الأمر يستخدم فى برامج الكتابة ، و الحرف (cool.gif هذا أختصار للكلمة (bold) . أيضاً هذا الأمر يستخدم فى حالة الأنترنت .. و وظيفته هى ترفتح و ترتيب ال (favourites) .

61-(ctrl+u)= لوضع خط تحت العبارة التى تحددها أنت .

62-(ctrl+i)= لأمالة الخط .

63-(ctrl+h)= لفتح ملف ال (history) الموجود بالكمبيوتر .

64-(ctrl+d)= لأضافة موقع الى قائمة ال (favourite) .

65-(ctrl+n)= لفتح صفحة جديدة .

66-(ctrl+o)= لفتح موقع جديد .

67-(ctrl+r)= لأعادة تحميل الصفحة .

68-(ctrl+s)= لحفظ الصفحة التىتفتح أمامك .

69-(ctrl+w)= لأغلاق صفحة النت .

70-(ctrl+f4)= أيضاًلأغلاق الصفحة التى أمامك ، و لكنه لا يمكنه أغلاق برنامج ... عكس الأمر (alt+f4) الذى يغلق البرامج و أيضاً الصفحات[/quote]


----------



## بنت ال وضاح (2 فبراير 2009)

*رائع*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع جدااااااااااونرجو لك دوام التقدم والفلاحححححححححححححح
:1: 
يارب تنال اعجبكم





لتشكيل عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح:-
1-لوضع الشدة ..... (shift + ذ )
2-لوضع السكون ..... ( shift + ء )
3-لوضع الفتحة ....... ( shift + ض )
4-لوضع تنوين الفتح ....... ( shift + ص )
5-لوضع الضم ....... ( shift + ث )
6-لوضع تنوين الضم ....... ( shift + ق )
7-لوضع الكسر ........ ( shift + ش )
8-لوضع تنوين الكسر ........ ( shift + س )

_______________________
وظائف أزرار لوحة المفاتيحبالترتيب:-
________________________
1-(Esc)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحةالمفاتيح أثنين: الوظيفة الأولى
و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت... حيث أنه يوقف تحميلالصفحة
التى أردت فتحها . و الوظيفة الثانية و هى خاصة بالأكسبلورار ....
حيث أنه يمكن من الخروج من بعض العمليات
التى تقوم بها على جهازالكمبيوتر.

2-(F1)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح
هى فتح ملف ال (HELP) . و مع الأسف (99.9%)
من مستخدمى الكمبيوتر يخافون فتح هذا الملف
لأنهم يملون القراءه . حاجة غريبة !!!!
و على فكرة هذا الملف يحوى جميعأستخدامات
الويندوز من الألف حتى الياء .

3-(F2)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فىلوحة المفاتيح هى
تغيير اسم أى ملف ، أو فولد ، أو درايف .
و بأختصار شديدبدل ما تعمل كليك يمين ،
و تضغط على (rename) ... فهذا الزر يسهل الأمر عليك ياباشا
. أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفةهى أنك و أنت بتغير نسخة الويندوز من الدوس ،
فبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهرلك شاشة ال (MENU).

4-(F3)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى
أظهارلوحة البحث عن الملفات .... الله.. حاجة سريعة !!!
بدل ما تضغط على قائمة (START) ، ثم (SEARCH) ، ثم (FILES OR FOLDERS) ... يا خبر أبيض !!!
هو الواحدلسه هيضغط على كل هذه الأزار ....
و هذه هى فائدة لوحة المفاتيح .. توفير الوقت .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، و هى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هىبمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر
فتظهر لك شاشة ال (VIEW) .. أى خدمة .

5-(F4)= و وظيفة هذا الزر فى لوحة المفاتيح هى أنك
عندما تضغط على أيقونة (MY COMPUTER)
الموجودة على الديسكتوب ، ثم تضغط على (VIEW)
الموجودة فى أعلى اليسار ، وبعد أن تضغط عليها
ستنزل لك قائمة ... ففى بداية هذه القائمة
ستجد الكلمة (TOOLBARS) ، و تخرج منها قائمة أخرى ..
. و فى هذه القائمة ستجد الكلمة (ADDRESS BAR) ..
. فأذا ضغطت عليها ، فستجدها ظهرت لك فى صفحة الأكسبلورار،
و هى بأختصار الخانة البيضاء التى تكتب فيها اسم الموقع
الذى تريد أن تذهبأليه ، و على يمين هذه الخانة البيضاء الطويلة
ستجد زر يسمى (GO) ..
وفائدة هذا الزر هى أنك بعد كتابة اسم الموقع
فبمجرد الضغط عليه ، فأنك بهذاتعطى أمر بالذهاب
الى الموقع الذى كتبته ، و وظيفة الزر الذى نتحدث عنه
منذالبداية ، و هى أنك بمجرد الضغط عليه
فيفتح لك الخانة البيضاء
و ترى قائمةتنزل منها أسماء المواقع التى دخلتها من قبل .
أيضاً لهذا الزر فائدة أخرى ، وهى متعلقة بال (D.O.S) ...
و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشةال (EDIT) .

6-(F5)= و لهذا الزر وظائف متعددة ، و هى كالتالى: الوظيفةالأولى و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت ... و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تعيدتحميل أو فتح صفحة النت مرة أخرى . الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ... وهى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا كأنك بتعمل (*******) للكمبيوتر. الوظيفةالثالثة و هى متعلقة بالدوس أو (D.O.S) ... و الوظيفة هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزرفتظهر لك شاشة ال (COPY) لكى تحدد منها كيف ستكون أختيارات النسخ عن طريق شاشةالدوس ،
و على فكرة أنا دائماً بعمل ال (COPY) و ال (CUT) من خلال الدوس ، وهذا لسرعته الرهيبة فى النقل و الحفاظ على كفاءة الويندوز.

7-(F6)= و لهذاالزر وظيفتين: الوظيفة الأولى و متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، و هى وظيفة لذيذة و غريبةجداً ، و أنا متأكد أنه لا يعلمها ألا القليل من مستخدمى عالم الكمبيوتر ... و هىأنك عندما تشير بالماوس على مثلاً ملف (NOTEPAD) فمن المؤكد أنه يجعل الملف مظلل ،و هنا تأتى روعة زر ال (F6) ... و هى أنك حتى و لو ظللت مائة ملف أو فولدر فبمجردالضغط عليه ، فأنه يزيل هذا التظليل بالكامل ... و جربوها .. جميلة !!! و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و فائدة هذا الزر فى الدوس تنقسم الى قسمين.. القسمالأول
هو أنك يمكنك عمل (RENAME) لأى ملف ، و القسم الثانى هو أنك يمكنك عمل (MOVE) أيضاً لأى ملف أو أى شئ .

8-(F7)= و مع الأسف ليس له فائدة تستحقالأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوس و هى بمجرد الضغط على هذاالزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (MK DIR) ، و هذه الخاصية طبعاً مهمة .

9-(F8)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (DELETE) .

10-(F9)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فتظهر لك شاشة ال (PULL DN) .

11-(F10)= و معالأسف ليس له فائدة تستحق الأهتمام من ناحية الويندوز. لذلك سأشرح فائدته فى الدوسو هى بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر فأنك تخرج من الشاشة الزرقاء التى تقوم بعمل أغلبعمليات الدوس من خلالها ، بأختصار فهى تساوى معنى كلمة (QUIT): أى خروج .... أىخدمة . أما وظيفة الزر (Fn) فهو يستخدم فى بعض البرامج ، و أعتقد أنه ليس مفيد ... و أن كان وظيفة الزر (Fn) تأتى فى أستخدامات ال (EXCEL) و ال (ACCESS)
و كلحاجة فى وقتها ...

12-(F11)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هى عمل حفظ لأى ملف ..
مثلاً الوورد ، أو النوتباد . و بأختصار فهو يساوى كلمة (SAVE) .

13-(F12)= و وظيفة هذا الزر بأختصار تساوى كلمة (SAVE AS) .

14-(PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ)= و هى أنك مثلاً و أنت واقف على الديسكتوب ، وبمجرد أنك تضغط على هذا الزر ، و تضغط على قائمة (START) ثم (PROGRAMS) ثم (ACCESSORIES) ثم (PAINT) ... فستجد هذا البرنامج الخاص بالرسم ... فما عليك ألا أنتضغط على زر (EDIT) الموجود أعلى اليسار ، ثم (PASTE) ، و ستجد أن شاشة الديسكتوبالتى كنت واقف عليها قد طبعت فى البرنامج ، و يمكنك بعد ذلك الضغط على زر (FILE) ثم
(SAVE AS) ، و أكتب أى أسم للصورة ،
و لا تنسى أن تحفظ الصورة بهذا الأمتداد (JPEG) و ذلك لأن هذا الأمتداد ترجع فائدته فى أنه يضغط الصورة الى أصغر حجم . وهيص يا عم .... أى خدمة.

15-(Esc+cool.gif= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فىعقلى بلاقى حاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هوأنك عندما تضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك سترجع الى الوراءكلمة واحدة .

16-(Esc+f)= أعذرونى من كثرة هذه المعلومات فى عقلى بلاقىحاجات بتوه منى ، فنسيت أقول لكم أستخدام فى لوحة حة المفاتيح ، و هو أنك عندماتضغط على هذين الزرين مثلاً فى برنامج ال (WORD) فأنك ستتقدم الى الأمام كلمة واحدة . والأمانة تحتم على أننى أذا كنت أعلم شئ و تجاهلته بالنسبة لكم فهذا يكون مخالفلتعاليم دين الأسلام .... و أى خدمة .

17-(PAUSE/BREAK)= و الوظيفة كالتالى ...
و أنت بتضغط على زر ال (POWER) لكى تفتح الكمبيوتر طبعاً بتظهر لك شاشةسوداء فيها ال (CD-ROM) و ال (HARD DRIVE) و أمكانيات ال(CPU) ... المهم .. بمجردالضغط على زر ال (PRINT SCREEN/SYS RQ) فأنه يوقف الشاشة ، و بهذا يمكنك قرائةمحتويات جهازك بسهولة و براحتك . و لكى تجعل الكمبيوتر يكمل التحميل للدخول علىالويندوز ،
فما عليك ألا أن تضغط على زر (ENTER)
و هتدخل على الويندوز منغير أى قلق .

18-(INSERT)= و لهذا الزر وظيفتين ...
الوظيفة الأولى وسأشرحها مع وظيفة أخرى. و الوظيفة الثانية و هى متعلقة بالدوس ... و تأتى عندماتريد أن تنسخ ملفين فى الدوس و تريد تحديد الملفين .. فما عليك ألا أن تقف علىالملف و تضغط هذا الزر ،
ثم تقف على الملف الثانى و تضغط أيضاً هذا الزر .

19-(HOME)= للذهاب الى أعلى الصفحة مرة واحدة .

20-(END)= للذهابالى أسفل الصفحة مرة واحدة .

21-(PAGEUP)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدم للأتجاهالى أعلى الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

22-(PAGEDOWN)= طريقة سهلة جداً تستخدمللأتجاه الى أسفل الصفحة ، بالتدريج .

23-(NUM LOCK)= و وظيفة هذا الزر هي تشغيل و أغلاق الجزء الموجود فى أقصى يمين لوحة التحكم .

24-(BACKSPACE)= لها وظيفتين .. الوظيفة الأولى و هى متعلقة بالأكسبلورار ، فعلى سبيل المثال فىبرنامج الوورد عندما تضغط على هذا الزر فأنك بهذا تزيل به الحروف . و الوظيفةالثانية و هى متعلقة بالأنترنت أكسبلورار ، و وظيفتها تحدث بمجرد أن تضغط على هذاالزر فأنك بهذا تفتح الصفحة السابقة للصفحة التى أنت عليها الآن .

25-(علامةال PROPERTIES)= هذا الزر ستجده عند ثالث زر على يمين
الزر (SPACE) ، و وظيفتههى أنك بدل ما تعمل كليك يمين على (MY COMPUTER) و تضغط على (PROPERTIES) ، فهذاالزر يوفر عليك كل شئ . و له وظيفة أخرى و هى أنك أذا أشرت بالماوس على أى ملف،
و ضغطت على هذا الزر فأنه سيظهر لك محتويات الملف نفسه .

26-(علامةالويندوز)= و هذا الزر سيكون ثانى زر على يمين الزر (SPACE)
و وظيفة هذا الزرهى فتح قائمة (START) . و من الآن بدل ما أقول العبارة (علامة الويندوز) فسأقولالكلمة (WINDOWS) .. ماشى .

27-(TAB)= و هذا الزر له وظيفتين ... الوظيفةالأولى وهى
فى برنامج الوورد أو برنامج كتابة بمجرد الضغط على هذا الزر؛ فأنهينتقل الى الأمام ثمانية أحرف . و الوظيفة الثانية هى أنه يتحول بين الخانات .

28-(windows+e)= لتشغيل ال (windows explorer) .

29-(windows+f)= لفتح لوحة البحث عن الملفات (files or folders) .

30-(windows+m)= لتنزيلجميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

31-(windows+r)= لفتح لوحة ال (run) .

32-(windows+d)= و هى أيضاً تستخدم
لتنزيل جميع الصفح المفتوحة على ال (taskbar) .

33-(windows+l)= للخروج من الويندوز .

34-(windows+p)= لفتح خصائص الطباعة .

35-(windows+c)= لفتح ال (control panel) .

36-(windows+k)= لمعرفة خصائص لوحة المفاتيح .

37-(windows+tab)= للتنقل بين العناويين بسهولة .

38-(windows+pause/break)= لأظهار خصائصالنظام ،
أو ال (system properties) .

39-(windows+shift+m)= لأعادةأظهار جميع اللوحات ا
لى نزلتهم على ال (taskbar) .

40-(windows+Ctrl+f)= للبحث عن أجهزة الكمبيوتر...
و ذلك أما عن طريق ال (network) ، أو ال (internet) .
و هى ما تسمى بــِ (remote access) .

41-(alt+printscreen/sys rq)= لتصوير الشاشة .

42-(alt+tab)= أمرمفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح
يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة .

43-(alt+f4)= لأغلاق أى نافذة .

44-(alt+Esc)= للتنقل بين النوافذ .... حركة جميلة جداً .

45-(alt+space+s)= تصغير أظهار النافذة .

46-(alt+d)= تستخدم هذه الطريقة للتظليل على الموقع المكتوب
فى ال (address bar) .. مهمة .

47-(alt+left arrow)= و هذه الطريقة ترجعك للصفحةالسابقة على الأنترنت .

48-(alt+right arrow)= و هذه الطريقة تنقلك للصفحةالتالية على الأنترنت .

-(alt+shift)= و هذه الطريقة تحول لغة الكتابة منالعربية الى الأنجليزية ،
و العكس . و على فكرة أنتم مش محتاجيين
أنكمتضغطوا على الزرين (alt+shift) الموجودين على اليسار ...
بالعكس كفاية جداً الىعلى اليمين للتحويل .. خلاص ... أى خدمة .

50-(alt)= هذا الزر بمفرده وبمجرد الضغط عليه ..
. فأنك تستطيع أن تفتح الأزرار الموجودة أعلى اليسار ،
وهى (file – edit –view – etc) ، و بعد أن تضغط على هذا الزر ؛
فأضغط علىالأتجاهات للتنقل بينهم .

51-(ctrl+a)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من التظليل
علىجميع الملفات الموجودة فى أى فولدر مرة واحدة .

52-(ctrl+c)= هذه الطريقةتمكنك من عمل نسخ لأى ملف .

53-(ctrl+x)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (cut) لأى شئ .

54-(ctrl+v)= هذه الطريقة تمكنك من عمل (paste) لأى شئ .

55-(ctrl+Esc)= لفتح قائمة (start) .

56-(ctrl+s)= لعمل حفظ لأىملف (save) .

57-(ctrl+o)= لفتح ملف أو فولدر أو برنامج .

58-(ctrl+p)= لأعطاء أمر بالطباعة .

59-(ctrl+z)= للتراجع عن آخرأمر قمت به ، أو بمعنى أوضح و أدق (undo) .

60-(ctrl+cool.gif= لزيادة سمك الخط ،و هذا الأمر يستخدم فى برامج الكتابة ، و الحرف (cool.gif هذا أختصار للكلمة (bold) . أيضاً هذا الأمر يستخدم فى حالة الأنترنت .. و وظيفته هى ترفتح و ترتيب ال (favourites) .

61-(ctrl+u)= لوضع خط تحت العبارة التى تحددها أنت .

62-(ctrl+i)= لأمالة الخط .

63-(ctrl+h)= لفتح ملف ال (history) الموجود بالكمبيوتر .

64-(ctrl+d)= لأضافة موقع الى قائمة ال (favourite) .

65-(ctrl+n)= لفتح صفحة جديدة .

66-(ctrl+o)= لفتح موقع جديد .

67-(ctrl+r)= لأعادة تحميل الصفحة .

68-(ctrl+s)= لحفظ الصفحة التىتفتح أمامك .

69-(ctrl+w)= لأغلاق صفحة النت .

70-(ctrl+f4)= أيضاًلأغلاق الصفحة التى أمامك ، و لكنه لا يمكنه أغلاق برنامج ... عكس الأمر (alt+f4) الذى يغلق البرامج و أيضاً الصفحات[/quote]


----------



## عبدالله البطل (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع


----------



## kadega (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## ابوهشوم (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mostafammy (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kadega (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ابوهشوم قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع





mostafammy قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الرائع





رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا على مروركم


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (9 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررين جميعا ذادكم الله من فضلة


----------

